# Does anyone recall when concept was around?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I remember them but don't recall even if they were decent. 

I looking for possible budget stuff for friend. 

I actually bought a 800 watt @1 ohm sub amp. Havnt got it yet.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Last I remember reading anything about them was an amp review back in CA&E in 2003'ish I think it was. If I remember right they were solid. Entry level but still good quality kinda like Profile was. Cheap and entry level but well built and did their job.


----------



## Chronic Carz (Jun 15, 2013)

you can still find them new  , I just got rid of my Concept 1,600 it ran at .5 ohm without a glitch on a soundstream splx 15 in a 4th order ...


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

About 10 years ago. I bought 2 new CCA-752 then and they were great. Put one on an old Alpine 15, running 225 RMS to it and the other running 4 ohm stereo to a 3-way front-end. Great power, good price. They were a decent amp for the price. After a few years of storage though one of them goes into protection now which I don't quite understand. Never gave a problem before I took it out of service.


----------

